# AI Dungeon, fun or weirdness?



## Artboy1 (Aug 24, 2022)

(I'm sorry if that wrong topic for this thread. I'm just not sure.) I wonder, how many peoples tried this game, program, system, or what is it exactly, and their opinion.

My personal: Funny, but so hard to keep AI at right path... Hard to make good story, but not that bad in general. Especially if you are trying to make good furry content.


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Bump


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 11, 2022)

I tried it two years ago but only in the Standart AI version. It's as weird as something can get, and that's the fun of it.


----------

